# iPhone 4 edited photos. C&C also.



## pwrstrk02 (Dec 9, 2010)

I'm not going to make excuses, well one. I'm new. 
The first pic is the original. The other three are from Photoshop and perfect photo apps on my phone. 
I'm also curious if I'm on the right path for editing photos. Although it's just on my phone, I am interested in photography. 
1






2





3





4


----------



## Josh220 (Dec 9, 2010)

I like #2 and #4 best. #3 is a little too flat... it doesn't have enough color/contrast. 

Your post cracks me up. You have a better shot of your dog with your iPhone than a lot of shots I see posted on here by people with more money than brains (i.e., expensive gear, zero skill in photography). 

To sum it up, good job. I'd definitely look into getting some gear and pursuing the hobby.


----------



## pwrstrk02 (Dec 10, 2010)

Thanks for the encouraging comment. My favorite pic, I couldn't put on here. The window was completely blown out, but the rest was good. What are you going to do, it's just a phone.


----------



## ann (Dec 12, 2010)

nice job, 

However, remember the true ethics about iphonegraphy, all editing should be done in the phone. There are lots of apps out there that will do a serious amount of pp as one could in PS. Not cloning, *(at least not yet), but levels curves, cropping, etc.

Check out pro HDR for your blown out windows, it does a pretty decent job.


----------



## pwrstrk02 (Dec 12, 2010)

Thanks for the app suggestion. None of the apps I currently have allowed me to brighten the photo in any way without blowing the window out. I'll tri the Pro HDR. im trying cheaper things before i dicide to move into the "big money". I have Gimp 2 (free) on my computer, but I think I need a beginners course.


----------



## ann (Dec 12, 2010)

So far I haven't found an app with layers, which is what you would need. But it is amazing what is having in that area.

Have you looked at Filterstorm, that might give you a wider variety of editing options. I don't remember exactly, but I think it is 1.99.


----------



## Dominantly (Dec 16, 2010)

Josh220 said:


> I like #2 and #4 best. #3 is a little too flat... it doesn't have enough color/contrast.
> 
> Your post cracks me up. You have a better shot of your dog with your iPhone than a lot of shots I see posted on here by people with more money than brains (i.e., expensive gear, zero skill in photography).
> 
> To sum it up, good job. I'd definitely look into getting some gear and pursuing the hobby.


I agree.

I also must say I really enjoy the iPhone 4's capabilities.


----------



## h71ku (Dec 22, 2010)

Nice crops especially 1 & 3. The original shot is attractively lit.


----------



## ann (Dec 29, 2010)

pwrstrko2, i found an app for you that has layers, and a lot of other fun tools

Iris photo Suite.


----------



## pwrstrk02 (Dec 29, 2010)

I'll check it out. Thanks.


----------



## fullyflaredd (Dec 29, 2010)

Really nicely done. I like #4 the most.


----------

